# 1966 restoration



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

So I got the bug from this site and decided to start on it now instead of summer. Arizona car with all its original panels, I bought it from a guy who restored the frame, engine and underside of the body. I will paint the engine the correct metallic blue when it warms up. Front clip goes on next week so I can start blocking out the body.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet!!! Mmmmm... tri power....


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! My 66 Convert is a few steps behind you.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-boy, does that bring back memories!!!


----------



## MyOldGoat (Jan 15, 2012)

Rukee said:


> Oh-boy, does that bring back memories!!!


Hopefully good ones! What you didn't see in the back ground is the chassis for a 56 chevy truck im doing. The GTO is motivating me to get the truck assembled so I'll have more room for the goat. I think I have too many oars in the water..lol


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Need a pole barn!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice foundation.....looks like he got you half way there, get out the four foot sanding block and get'er straight for paint.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Yummy!!!!!

Bear


----------

